# Information on avian suits?



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 26, 2017)

I love birds and the idea of making a bird costume/costumes, but when I seek out tutorials, specifically on how to build heads and sturdy, symmetrical beaks, I don't find anything. Not on FA, anyway. I almost wonder if there is some stigma surrounding birds here -probably not, but that's just where my brain goes. 

If any body knows of any tutorials or resources I could use, please let me know in this thread, so that I know and so there is also a sort of archive for other people who may be looking. 

Just FYI, I already know about Crystumes and their incredible resin blanks, but I am a chronically poor person who can't afford to buy pre made pieces.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 26, 2017)

Stigma? I don't think so - although I have wondered the same thing myself. Birds just aren't a very popular species in the fandom for some reason. Everyone goes with boring wolves and foxes... blah.

Anyways, I can't find much on avian fursuit construction either. Maybe you could try shooting an email to some good bird makers? They might be willing to give you some advice. I'll let you know if I find anything useful!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 26, 2017)

I saw this a few weeks ago, but I don't know if it will be helpful in anyway.

www.audubon.org: Inside the World of Elite Bird Costuming


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 26, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Stigma? I don't think so - although I have wondered the same thing myself. Birds just aren't a very popular species in the fandom for some reason. Everyone goes with boring wolves and foxes... blah.
> 
> Anyways, I can't find much on avian fursuit construction either. Maybe you could try shooting an email to some good bird makers? They might be willing to give you some advice. I'll let you know if I find anything useful!



Yeah, I cannot tell you the number of tutorials on making cartoony dog/wolf/fox heads I found. Like I could probably do it in my sleep now. If I really don't find anything on my own, I will ask them how they did it.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 26, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago, but I don't know if it will be helpful in anyway.
> 
> www.audubon.org: Inside the World of Elite Bird Costuming



Heeey, I didn't know they had made tutorials! Still none on the construction of the head, but the other stuff is interesting and useful. Thank you.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 26, 2017)

I think that if I ever get a costume, I'll try and have one leaning more to the realistic side, and making one might not be out of the question. But yes, us avians are exceptionally rare in the community as a whole. If you do get one, make sure to post pics.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 27, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> I think that if I ever get a costume, I'll try and have one leaning more to the realistic side, and making one might not be out of the question. But yes, us avians are exceptionally rare in the community as a whole. If you do get one, make sure to post pics.



The realistic ones are definitely the best. I already have some sketches under way and I will likely post them here soon -I'm leaning towards a fantasy bird based on a real bird species, most likely a blue jay (my favorite local bird), but then again I'm indecisive and it might turn into something else entirely. We'll see.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 27, 2017)

Of course it may have to end up being one of these. My god.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 27, 2017)

Hahah dat tail!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 28, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Hahah dat tail!



You haven't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 28, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> You haven't seen nothing yet!







I see you and raise you the sword billed hummingbird- and yes, that is his tongue sticking out the end.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 28, 2017)

Tigers-on-Unicycles said:


> I see you and raise you the sword billed hummingbird- and yes, that is his tongue sticking out the end.



So a game is afoot is it? Then, I call your adorable humming bird with the prowess of the Kingfisher.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 29, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> So a game is afoot is it? Then, I call your adorable humming bird with the prowess of the Kingfisher.



Oh yeah??? Well how about this??





The green heron does not fold. He unfolds.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 29, 2017)

Y-you think that Heron can scare me? I don't give a Whooping Crane.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey! Some colored concepts for my avian suit. I'm not sure whether to go for more realistic (left) or more stylized (right). The left is almost an exact copy of a real life blue jay -only the eye color is different. Honestly, I'm leaning more towards stylized. I like the longer head crest.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 31, 2017)

Tigers-on-Unicycles said:


> Hey! Some colored concepts for my avian suit. I'm not sure whether to go for more realistic (left) or more stylized (right). The left is almost an exact copy of a real life blue jay -only the eye color is different. Honestly, I'm leaning more towards stylized. I like the longer head crest.


Yeah I say go with the stylized, looks great!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 31, 2017)

I agree with you, the stylized version is very appealing.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 31, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I agree with you, the stylized version is very appealing.



I kept looking between the two, wondering why that was, when I realized that on the right a. the eye is shinier and not perfectly round and b. the beak and even the markings turn upward, as though smiling. The bird on the left is a sad bird, staring blankly into oblivion, thinking only of worms.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 5, 2017)

Some of the realistic ones are really cool.


----------

